# Zoqueta



## Medusa_allo_specchio

Buona sera,

Avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto con la traduzione di questa parola in italiano.

Sarebbe un guanto specifico usato una volta per la mietitura a mano.

Grazie!!!

Medusa


----------



## Mastrolin1

In italiano non c'è un nome specifico per questo tipo di guanto e se c'è, è sicuramente dialettale. Quindi ti consiglio di scrivere questo in italiano: "guanto fatto con parti di comune canna selvatica". Poi, se è necessario, per chiarire le idee, spieghi a cosa serviva.


----------



## Medusa_allo_specchio

Ciao Mastrolin,

Ti ringrazio dell'aiuto, tanto mi serviva piuttosto una conferma che non sia una nozione comune e conosciuta in Italia. Grazie ancora!

Medusa


----------



## Mastrolin1

Di niente, è stato un piacere esserti stato d'aiuto.


----------



## Neuromante

Ma forse essiste la parola, pensa che ci sono un saco di parole che ormai non usiamo più (Tipo "zoqueta" che qualsiasi ispanoparlante ti avrebbe deto che è il femminile di "zoquete" cio´è "tonto") E questa ne ha tutte le premesse per essere una


----------



## 0scar

Existe
"Di legno sono anche oggetti curiosi come i *cannili*, sorta di guanti fatti con fusti di canna per proteggere le dita durante la mietitura con il falcetto"


----------



## gatogab

> In italiano non c'è un nome specifico per questo tipo di guanto e se c'è, è sicuramente dialettale.


 


> ...i mietitori portavano inoltre *"li cannuli":* altro non erano se non dei pezzi di canna mediterranea svuotati nell'interno per infilarvi le dita nella mano che teneva "li manati". Costituivano una sorta di guanto di protezione...


----------



## Medusa_allo_specchio

È incredibile come lo avete trovato! Grazie infinite!
Medusa


----------



## Mastrolin1

Considerando che "li cannuli" è sicuramente un termine dialettale e "cannili" è una parola inventata (nè il Devoto Oli nè lo Zingarelli la riportano), io ti consiglierei di non scrivere i termini sovracitati. Naturalmente è soltanto un consiglio


----------



## gatogab

Mastrolin1 said:


> Considerando che "li cannuli" è sicuramente un termine dialettale e "cannili" è una parola inventata (nè il Devoto Oli nè lo Zingarelli la riportano), io ti consiglierei di non scrivere i termini sovracitati. Naturalmente è soltanto un consiglio


¿La alternativa?


----------



## Mastrolin1

Avevo consigliato di scrivere "guanto fatto con parti di comune canna selvatica" e poi magari di aggiungere a cosa serviva. Secondo me è l'unica soluzione, dato che - come ho già detto - cannuli e cannili, non sono adatte.


----------



## gatogab

Scusami, non avevo letto bene el post #2.
_'Li_ _cannuli'_ conferma quel che affermi sull' aspetto dialettale del guanto protettore per la mietitura: è salentino.


----------



## Mastrolin1

gatogab said:


> Scusami, non avevo letto bene el post #2.
> _'Li_ _cannuli'_ conferma quel che affermi sull' aspetto dialettale del guanto protettore per la mietitura: è salentino.


 
Mi riferivo esattamente a questo, c'è stato soltanto un disguido


----------



## Medusa_allo_specchio

Naturalmente mi sono resa conto che è dialettale o arcaico, siccome ho cercato sia cannuli che cannili nei dizionari e su Google che non dà risultati adeguati. Però è interessante sapere che è una realtà presente pure in Italia, anche se con diffusione territoriale limitata. (E tra parentesi: è curioso che in Bulgaria di sicuro c’è.)
Quindi, è stato molto utile consultarmi con voi.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Existe
> "Di legno sono anche oggetti curiosi come i *cannili*, sorta di guanti fatti con fusti di canna per proteggere le dita durante la mietitura con il falcetto"


 
*Ho trovato questo... *


----------



## 0scar

De otro lugar encontré que también le llaman "cagni" en algún dialecto, pero tiene que haber un nombre en italiano ya que seguramente fue un objeto común como la hoz.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao gg,


gatogab said:


> *Ho trovato questo... *


Per cortesia, _quando componi un messaggio (come quello qui sopra citato, per la precisione)_, aggiungi la referenza e non solo il collegamento.


> Di legno sono anche oggetti curiosi come i *cannili*, sorta di guanti fatti con fusti di canna per proteggere le dita durante la mietitura con il falcetto, e le cartelle per la tombola.


_Magari è sufficiente scrivere: facendo clic su questo collegamento trovate tutto l'articolo cui faceva riferimento 0scar.
_Grazie.


----------

